# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Sierra Hull Sheet Music

## Blessthissmess

Hi!!

I was wondering if anyone had th sheet music for Sierra Hull's songs Secrets, If you can tame my heart, from now on, or if absence makes the heart grow fonder.

If anyone happened to have the sheet music or tablature for any of those songs and would like to share it with me I'd be more than thankful.

Thank you in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Blessthissmess

Thank you for answering

----------


## George R. Lane

Possibly no one knows where to get the sheet music, I know I don't. getting snarky won't get you any help. Not every question gets an answer.

----------


## Manfred Hacker

She did an instructional video in 2010, I believe. I am sure the accompanying booklet has either tab or notation.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA82NOHXIP0
http://www.acutab.com/artists/hull/hull.html

----------


## Blessthissmess

Thank you Manfred!

----------

